# 30 cm cube tank (Utricularia graminifolia)



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all...Thats my first post.I live in Turkey so my English is not good.

*Tank:*DIY 30cm cube tank and DIY stand

*Lighting : *2 x 18 watt PCL (6500 kelvin)

*Filtration :* Hagen elite a-50 hang on

*Substrate :* Humus soil and black sand

*CO2 :* 5 lt cylinder
Weipro ph controller
Mini glass diffuser 
*Fertilization :* Tropica plant nutrition, seachem trace-iron-potassium-nitrogen (weakly water changes and fertilization)

Net water volume 18 liter :icon_bigg I installed 2 months ago

12.03.2010









12.18.2010









01.02.2011









01.16.2011









02.03.2011 (yesterday)










Other pictures



























































































I'll be very happy if you make a comment about the tank


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think it looks great! I love the scape. It looks like a little mountain side.


----------



## kwozemodo (May 3, 2010)

very nice, lovely plant growth.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The UG looks fantastic!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

its gorgeous! nice work


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Love the scape and the stand is GROOVY! Nice work.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Trim the UG or it will start to uproot. I learned that the hard way...

Nice looking mountain. The checkerboard background really makes it come together imo.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

wow very nice growth you have there! remember to trim those UG.....i forgot to trim mine once and it coved my whole scape...and i had to start planting them over again....

you should keep some crs in there!


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great setup! and funky stand!

The UG growth is really nice. Ever thought about adding another species of plant?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

It is absolutley beautiful! I would love to do something like that.


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

That looks awesome!
Are you planning on adding any fish or invertebrates in there?


----------



## flipanda (Nov 30, 2009)

what's UG?

nm: jus read the topic lol


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all...

I don't think adding another plants or fish.I love to grow plants, not fish 
There are 7 neocaridina denticulata in my tank.Maybe i add crs


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

very well done!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Stand is unique


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you.

Stand is pvc coating


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

very nice and simple aquascape! I love it!
gives me some ideas for my next tank


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Super awesome scape... I really like it... The tank looks as if it was full of dirt and you just took some out and brushed some away to expose some rocks.... very natural.

The stand, I hate. lol!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the tank!! Very cool. i was thinkin bout somthing like this in my spec.

Also the stand design i nice looking. However i feel the paint job kinda draws away from the tank. I try focusing on the tank and i find myself lookin at the stand lol. This could be good though in some cases, No offense though i just feel the stand should actually be a little less active.


----------



## betta_27 (Dec 29, 2010)

This tank is awesome! What kind of rock is that?


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

They are called as gnays rock which is exist in the nature in my country. i have covered the stand with a sticker for room decoration. All the furnitures are black and white in my living room. if it is a boring stand according to you i can change the cover...

:smile:


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

dang...why havent i stumbled on this thread before? this tank is pretty amazing! great depth and perspective...love the rock!


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

amphirion said:


> dang...why havent i stumbled on this thread before? this tank is pretty amazing! great depth and perspective...love the rock!


Thank you for your favourite :icon_smil


----------



## r_scribble (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi...my nano is 3 months old.

02.25.2011


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I want my UG carpet to look like that after 3 months. Having a really hard time getting to it to start growing after initial planting. Your tank looks awesome. Great depth and perspective out of a smaller cube.


----------



## chesenwalter (Jun 18, 2009)

Really beautiful. I'm interested to hear people keeping shrimp with UG, though--it's carnivorous, and I would think the traps are big enough to catch new babies... Nice job!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Im so jealous.. Very nice job.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chesenwalter said:


> Really beautiful. I'm interested to hear people keeping shrimp with UG, though--it's carnivorous, and I would think the traps are big enough to catch new babies... Nice job!


No, it's not. All the bladder structures are under the soil and they're only large enough to catch microscopic organisms.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

What do you do for your UG. . .whats your bps and watts per gallon? I can not grow it for the life of me and could use some help before I give it another shot. . .


----------



## gbose (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely tank!

GB


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks good... do you have to trim the UG?


----------

